# 500,000 Shutter Count on my D7000?!?



## DanielOL

Hi,

I'm new to cameras and photography so please bare with any stupid comments I say :greenpbl:. I recently bought a Nikon D7000 online to keep up with the photography I do. I am after checking the camera actuations and it is at 500,000. My dad's D3 is at 100,000 and he has had the camera since around '08 and he is taking pics professionally every day. Myshuttercount.com says his camera is 39% through its life.

I find it hard to get my head round my shutter count. Is it possible to be a fault in the camera's software or something? It works perfectly for me with pretty much no scratches or anything. Feels close to new! Can anyone explain what is going on here?


----------



## pixmedic

Maybe 50,000? What are you using to check the shutter count? Get an exif data reader, take a picture in jpeg, and use the reader to check the shutter count.


----------



## Ballistics

DanielOL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to cameras and photography so please bare with any stupid comments I say :greenpbl:. I recently bought a Nikon D7000 online to keep up with the photography I do. I am after checking the camera actuations and it is at 500,000. My dad's D3 is at 100,000 and he has had the camera since around '08 and he is taking pics professionally every day. Myshuttercount.com says his camera is 39% through its life.
> 
> I find it hard to get my head round my shutter count. Is it possible to be a fault in the camera's software or something? It works perfectly for me with pretty much no scratches or anything. Feels close to new! Can anyone explain what is going on here?



I can't see that being right. The person would have had to take 549 pictures a day for 912 days straight (the release to right now).
That seems... excessive.


----------



## DanielOL

pixmedic said:


> Maybe 50,000? What are you using to check the shutter count? Get an exif data reader, take a picture in jpeg, and use the reader to check the shutter count.



No, it's definitely 500,000. I used "Myshuttercount.com" and "http://regex.info/exif.cgi". What is an exif data reader?


----------



## DanielOL

I know! I don't get it.


----------



## DanielOL

The exact number I'm getting is 498,144


----------



## 480sparky

Post the last JPG you took here.


----------



## DanielOL




----------



## 480sparky

I read 498540 on it.

Here's what you do:  Contact Nikon and tell them they need to give you $10,000 for the camera. That way, they can take it apart and figure out what is wrong with it and they'll make sure it will never happen again. 

On the plus side, you'll have enough cash for a gripped D800 and a Trinity.


----------



## Ballistics

480sparky said:


> I read 498540 on it.
> 
> Here's what you do:  Contact Nikon and tell them they need to give you $10,000 for the camera. That way, they can take it apart and figure out what is wrong with it and they'll make sure it will never happen again.
> 
> On the plus side, you'll have enough cash for a gripped D800 and a Trinity.



Crazy lol.


----------



## amolitor

Maybe they're building the D7000s with refurbed shutters from F's they're buying on eBay.


----------



## tevo

My D7000 has close to this number but I've shot sports almost daily for a couple years now.


----------



## pixmedic

tevo said:


> My D7000 has close to this number but I've shot sports almost daily for a couple years now.



.jpeg or it didnt happen!


----------



## tevo

pixmedic said:


> .jpeg or it didnt happen!



I'm on my iPhone atm, download one of the shots from my Flickr and see for yourself!


----------



## Vautrin

Give us some details about the camera.  What shape is it in?  Maybe the prior owner replaced the shutter?

There is nothing to say a camera CAN'T get to 500k actuations.  Or 1 mio actuations...

It's just that it's rated to less than that.  Which means, if you put it on burst mode till the camera breaks, it breaks after x shutter presses...


----------



## ghache

Good lord, my d7000s are close to 2 year old and i have one at 28 000 and one at +-10 000. thats insane


----------



## ghache

I was wondering if shooting video adds to the shutter count and i just checked and 1 shutter count for 1 video, thats all, other than that i dont know. craziest shutter count ive seen on a camera and still working..


----------



## exemplaria

If the former owner liked to do timelapses, that'll eat up a couple thousand actuations each no problem. 

If the shutter is replaced does the camera know?


----------



## 480sparky

exemplaria said:


> If the former owner liked to do timelapses, that'll eat up a couple thousand actuations each no problem.
> 
> If the shutter is replaced does the camera know?




No.  There is no 'odometer reset' when a shutter is replaced.


----------



## Vautrin

480sparky said:


> exemplaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the former owner liked to do timelapses, that'll eat up a couple thousand actuations each no problem.
> 
> If the shutter is replaced does the camera know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  There is no 'odometer reset' when a shutter is replaced.
Click to expand...


So this could be shutter #5 and you'd never know


----------



## slow231

exemplaria said:


> If the former owner liked to do timelapses, that'll eat up a couple thousand actuations each no problem.
> 
> If the shutter is replaced does the camera know?


this. high frame rate time lapses burn through actuations.


----------



## 480sparky

Vautrin said:


> So this could be shutter #5 and you'd never know



Not by the shutter actuation count.  If the previous owner told you, or you had access to the repair records, that would be a different story.


----------



## amolitor

But if you hold the camera upside down while you shoot, though, the shutter count goes down.


----------



## ronlane

amolitor said:


> But if you hold the camera upside down while you shoot, though, the shutter count goes down.



No, you have to unpush the shutter button.(push down quickly and come up half way to unfocus before releasing)


----------



## amolitor

I just wanna do the scene in the remake of Ferris Bueller where they have the dad's Leica M Monochrom upside down with the shutter button held down with a stick and then it goes flying into the lake.


----------



## DorkSterr

Shutter count498540NIKON D7000 
*332%* of this model's expected shutter life​


----------



## Vautrin

480sparky said:


> Vautrin said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this could be shutter #5 and you'd never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not by the shutter actuation count.  If the previous owner told you, or you had access to the repair records, that would be a different story.
Click to expand...


well the camera has a serial number...  there must be a
way to access the maintenece record

the fee times ive sent my gear to nikon they always note the serial number


----------



## DanielOL

The camera is in amazing condition. I know it's strange but it looks very new! The only problem I've had with it is the monitor freezing/slowing down for bout 5 seconds and then it comes back to normal. That happened twice since I got it Thursday.

Vautrain, thanks for that idea. Ill have to see if there's anyway to check the serial number


----------



## DanielOL

Just after registering the camera on the Nikon site. Can't find any links or anything to check the history of the camera though


----------



## 480sparky

DanielOL said:


> Just after registering the camera on the Nikon site. Can't find any links or anything to check the history of the camera though



I doubt they'd have such info on their web site.  You may have to contact them directly.


----------



## Vautrin

didnt mercedes buy a benz that drove a million miles?

maybe you have a winning lotto ticket and dont know it


----------



## BlairWright

you can get the shuttter replaced for around 450.00, it may have already been replaced.


----------



## 480sparky

BlairWright said:


> you can get the shuttter replaced for around 450.00, it may have already been replaced.



You got ripped off.  Mine was $250.


----------



## DCerezo

This is incredible if its the original shutter. Just sayin...


----------

